# Were You Born Premature?



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

and if u wernt how much u weigh?

I was born 2 months early and I was 4 pounds and a few ounces

I wasn't actually born alive. but I did get some health complications from it,

also my one ear is higher then the other not noticeable tho ,prolly from sleeping on one side to much


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 28, 2007)

No I wasent.

But I had the cord wrapped around my neck.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasnt, but my oldest son was, he was born when i turned 8 months pregnant, and he was 4 pounds as well, health complications i have seen so far is that he gets coughs too often, that is about it...i think.

That was because i was sick with eclamsia when i was pregnant with him, long story..


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

oh wow glad u made it thro gee xoxo


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 28, 2007)

I had nothing special happen when I was born!! My mom had a c-section almost as soon as she went into labor...

But sister, on the other hand, was breech (sp?) and had the cord around her neck!

My son was born just around his due date, and was 6 lbs 8 oz at 19 inches long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia (Feb 28, 2007)

I have no idea.. but my mother was only in labor for 3 hours! Lucky her.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 28, 2007)

no i wasnt my mom says i was overdo. haha i took my time. My sister was born at 7months and my nephew at 8.


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasnt, i was actually an induced baby . My mom did have twins who were born at 5.5 months and weighed like a pound each. THey didnt survive. (before I was born, i joke that i was the replacement)


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 28, 2007)

my mom was super tiny. She weighed less than 90 pounds when she got prego for me. I was almost 3 weeks late and they had to do a emergency c-section because i was too big. I weighed 8pounds 1-.5 ounces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't born premature but I only weighed 5lbs 13oz.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh! my oldest was 8.1 but I had a c-section thank god!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Whoa, you had a big baby too, i never had big babies, my two last ones were both 7 pounds.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

I never delivered all three .all c-section

8.1

6.9

4.11

note my youngest was premature as well and almost died when 3 mos old from RSV disease (lung)


----------



## Kathy (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't, but my daughter was. She was born at 8 months and weighed 2 lbs. 15 oz. when she was born. She was in the NICU for 2 weeks. I had other health complications too which kept her from growing. But...thank God she is doing great with no long term negative effects, so far. 19 months old and growing like a weed! Now learning to do this ---&gt;:brsh: and this ---&gt;:wc: all by herself! LOL...


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't either. My mom had my youngest sister prematurely by a month, so that doesn't 100% count. Kylie was like 5 days early... Cyera was a week late...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was born 3 weeks late and weighed 9lbs 12, my mum was in labour for a very long time then they ended up having to do an emergancy C-section

My younger sister was born 6 weeks early and weighed 5lb something, cant remeber exactly


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 28, 2007)

Me, too.

I was late, but I only weighed 5lbs.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 28, 2007)

Neither my sister nor I were premature, but we were both small. I was 5 lbs. 6 oz. and my sister was 5 lbs. 2 oz. My mom didn't take care of herself while pregnant, though. She was very unhappy.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasnt but my husband was. He was born 1lb 9oz nothing is physically wrong with him, but mental is another question:vogel: :vogel:


----------



## -KT- (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't premature I was actually 2 weeks late and I still only weighed 5lbs.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 28, 2007)

I was born a few weeks early. I was due at the start of July but was born near the start of June. I'm not sure how much I weighed.


----------



## Chaela (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasnt I was due April 26th and born on May 1st, 7lbs and 9 ounces. My uncle kept telling my mom to wait until May 4th to have me since thats his birthday, and right now my cousins wife is due on April 26th.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 28, 2007)

I was not premature, but my mom did have a C-Section when she had me. I was about 6.5lbs.

Both of my kids were born 2 weeks before the due date and were not premature, they were both around 7lbs.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

9'12? wow!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, you were a big baby!!

You look pretty small in your pic, how tall are you?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 28, 2007)

yep, i was, 2 or 3 weeks(not that much premature). i'm glad though, because the cord was wrapped around my neck 2 times (my head was blue), and later the doctors discovered there was an infection in the placenta, so they said a few days later and maybe i've died, and my mom too.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG so tiny!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I was 10 pounds, my mom had back trouble while carrying me, b/c I was so heavy, lol. But she said the labor wasnt bad, she had natural childbirth. My dad weighed 12 pounds, his mom always told us the hospital said he was the biggest baby ever born there.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow big babies Sirvinya nice name if its yours how come u know know your birth weight?


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

I have an uncle who was also 12 pounds when he was born, and he was born with a tooth, but my grandmother was diabetic, and they say that diabetic women have big babies..i wonder if this is true :tocktock:


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

It is, i have gestational diabetes and my son weighed 8 pounds 8 oz, my daughter was born 9 pounds 6 oz, and my last son was 7 pounds, 11oz


----------



## Lia (Feb 28, 2007)

Haha, none of us (me and my sisters) was premature, but all of us were big babies. I weighed 3 kilos and 700 grams (around 7.5 lb), elder sis 4 kilos and 200 (around 8.2lb) and younger with 4kg


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was born during the right time frame, only thing that I had yellow blood and skin eeww! I had to stay in the hospital for 5 months before I could go home. They stuck me in the incubator (spelling) for 5 months with nothing but little tiny goggles. It was like getting a 5 months tan! hehe.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

awww, that reminds me of my last baby, he had jaundice and had to stay in the ICU for a month, he had to be in the incubator 20 hours a day. I was so sad when they told me he could not go home with me. He used to be in there with nothing but a diaper and those goggles on, I told my husband he was in there getting a sexy tan!!


----------



## Akkemie (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't but my kids were both premature.

The first one was 8 month and the second 7 month.

Both were 4 pounds.

My oldest Son still has a lot of problems with his lungs.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 1, 2007)

I feel sorry for my cousin Davids wife, she is an extremely Petite japanese woman and unless the baby takes after her its gonna be huge. My cousins David and Cindy are twins and were both over 6 pounds when born. Cindy had a baby about a year and a half ago and he was almost 9 pounds, she is tall but very thin and it was a very dificult birth.

Both Cindy and Daivds Wife Azusa are expecting baby girls on June 25th and July 3rd. My aunt is gonna go crazy with all the new babies. :laughing:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2007)

i was 7 lbs., i think, and my due date was april's fools day lol my mom said she was in labor with me for 33 hours!!! i told her i didn't wanna come out because i was having too much fun playing jumprope with the cords and jumping on the waterbed (bladder).

lmao!

that's sad, but i'm laughing because you guys made a joke LOL


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 1, 2007)

I was born two weeks after I was "due" to arrive and I weighed 4lbs 13 oz. My Dad and I weighed the same when we were born.

My oldest was two weeks overdue and weighed 7lbs 10.5 oz and my youngest was a scheduled c-section on just about the day she was due and weighed 7 lbs 2.5 oz.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 1, 2007)

you know that's weird b/c my dad's mom was diabetic.


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Mar 1, 2007)

Yep my birthday was supposed to be today (Feb28th) but I came Jan 7th and weighed 4lbs, I had a few complications but none lasting.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 1, 2007)

neither of my bro and I were. My boyfriends cousin and his grandma were both born premature. I was 8lbs and some ounces.


----------

